# 585 XL Bar Drop



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

I was tempted and bitten.
Went for a ride on the 585 hoping not to like it as I understand the ramification to the savings account. Well, I liked far more than expected.

So here I am trying to resolve the last fit question before I order up. 

I would like to maintain or slightly decrease my existing reach and bar drop = 3”. I’m not sure the XL frame will allow this. Will there be too much stack height?

I'm-
Height: 5’-11” (180cm)
Cycling Inseam: 35” (89cm)
Existing Saddle Height: 80 cm (Center BB to T.O. Saddle)

As a note my existing bike has the following dims
ST = 59 c-c (Look = 57 (A2))
ST = 61 c-t (Look = 59.6 (A))
TT = 58 c-c (Look = 57.5 (B))
Stem = 100

It appears almost perfect. A little more seat post and a little shorter reach with same length stem. But can I get the drop to 3” or a little less with a reasonable stack height and stem combo?

Thanks for the Help!!!
Mike


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

It sounds like you might be pushing it. On my XL 585 with a seat height of 800mm I have a drop of about 105mm (I will need to double check this but within +-5mm) with 30mm of spacers and a 110mm stem. So to get it to ~75mm or less you would be looking at 60mm of spacers which is more than what is usually recommended from my understanding.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

GH-Mike said:


> I would like to maintain or slightly decrease my existing reach and bar drop = 3”. I’m not sure the XL frame will allow this. Will there be too much stack height?
> 
> I'm-
> Height: 5’-11” (180cm)
> ...



At a heigtht at 180cm I think you should be looking for the size L.
I have a XL and my height are 187cm., and the XL do not have the slope geometri.

Roy


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

*My $.02....*



Roy - DK said:


> At a heigtht at 180cm I think you should be looking for the size L.
> I have a XL and my height are 187cm., and the XL do not have the slope geometri.
> 
> Roy


As I have gone through the same issues, this is really not too difficult. To calculate resulting drop, the only thing that changes from frame to frame is the head tube height. I ride a 555. The head tube length is 170mm. The 585 size Large has a head tube of 156mm (I think). The difference here is 14mm or about a 1.5cm spacer. 

Head tube height + 15mm for FSA headset crown + spacer height + stem stack height will dictate the final height of the steerer tube. If you have maxed out spacers (30mm) and the difference is still too much, then flipping the stem is also an option. At some point, however, you may not get a combination that works. In that case, it is probably time to look for a new frame. 

I am 183cm (6') and have been looking at size Large 585's. My inseam is 87 and seat height is 78cm. BTW, the drop on my 555 (XL) is not too big (about 3"). This is comfortable. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

*Spot On - Thanks!*

Thanks “Haz a TCR”, Roy-DK and “Lee Sub” for the info and thoughts. With your additional info and as a certified bike geek, I proceeded to draw (CAD) the bikes geometry with crown, max spacer stack, and stem dims. Depending on stem angle and length it is .77 to 1.24cm (.25 to .5”) short of where I would like it to be.

I went back to my LBS and Confirmed that you were spot on. 

My wife had the best advice and suggested I start going to yoga with her to make up the .5”.

THANKS AGAIN! – This will be a big purchase for me and I want to get it right. With a little extra fussing I think the XL will be a great fit.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike, I would agree with Roy. I'm 5'10" with saddle height of 75 cm. With a 110mm stem a medium frame fits perfectly. Its a big investment, but then, if your LBS wants to earn your business (bought mine as a frameset off ebay), they should offer to set both XL and L framesets up to fit you and let you decide. Good luck!


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

Shuteye,

This is almost worth another thread but in short my LBS Look Dealer does have a L and XL in stock and set up. I have ridden the XL as the L with the correct saddle height simply had too much bar drop.

All that aside, what I find interesting about the LBS is their pricing which is above MSRP and charge $200 for a full on fit on a $3000(USD) frame/fork. Fortunately they did have the two best size options and they are knowledgeable low key types. All good in my book. Look clearly "Encourages" their dealers to maintain MSRP but to pay a premium to buy local? So I have decided to buy the frame from the local guy if he will go with MSRP but will purchase Kit to dress the bike from others. LBS wants $1700 for an 8pc Chorus group? Love the bike and want to support my local dealer but all said and done he wants $1200 more than if I piece it together myself.

I really do appreciate size advice and will add it to the thought process. 

Have a great week!
Mike


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

If the bike is already built up, is it possible the LBS cut the L frame steerer tube down when they built it ( as opposed to putting in a number of spacers to allow for customer fit)?


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Just re-read your first post, disregard my last one.


----------

